# Any Info On This Watch?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear All,

Here is an 800 silver alarm pocket watchmade by archimede reveil. I ws wondering if there was anyone who knew how many of these were made and whether anyone knows a good place to get spares from.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i have seen lots of pocket watches in my time but nothing like the one above.............. the "Glow worm" alarm has a similar dial frontage but not as good quality movement. The Zenith alarm has a nice movement and draws heavily on repeater philosophy for the mechanism.

Yours appears to be a cylinder escapement, the centre wheel jewel appears to be missing along with the securing chaton...........

On watches like these you end up making parts........... which involves lots of time, lots of tools, lots of experience and lots of money............

Best Wishes in your quest to get it restored...........


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This watch was made by the Favre Freres from Cormoret and La Neuveville (or maybe by their successors Ketterer Freres). A really nice alarm watch with an unusual movement.

Andreas


----------

